# How to check for floor and transom rot



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

Sounds like your hull is fine. If there is no flex, no soft spots you are likely fine. A moisture meter can tell you for sure. I've seen cheap ones for less the $40 and the high quality ones for a few hundred. 

On old glass hulls you need to keep an eye out for small spider cracks, especially below the water line. At speed water can force its way into the cracks an eventually cause delamination. There are low viscosity epoxies available just for these situations. I bought a kit at West Marine, worked well. Regular boat building epoxies are too thick to penetrate fine cracks.


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

you'll need a small ball peen hammer

tap the hull's transom with that ball peen hammer - what you're listening for is a dull "thud" - that dull thud,it shows a delamination / rotting problem

the areas should have a sharp distinct tone,when tapped with a hammer...the dull thud is trouble


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

predacious said:


> you'll need a small ball peen hammer
> 
> tap the hull's transom with that ball peen hammer - what you're listening for is a dull "thud" - that dull thud,it shows a delamination / rotting problem
> 
> the areas should have a sharp distinct tone,when tapped with a hammer...the dull thud is trouble


This.

Plus the good area will sound like the noise is traveling the entire length of the boat. In essence, the twing sound will simulate the sound of a guitar string.


----------



## Workerbee (Dec 22, 2016)

I will check it out with some light taps with a hammer when I get home in a few weeks, it just seems to me it would be impossible for a used hull from 1973 to not be mush inside LOL.


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

that's usually the case...

remember all this,when it's time to rebuild and replace the rotted wood


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

Good info above. Soft spots are easier to find if you walk on the floor barefoot, bouncing on the balls of your feet.


----------

